# Deep frying battered fish in a basket?



## thebeloved (Jul 31, 2012)

The batter sticks and cooks into the basket. For some reason the fish doesnt float, the fries didnt either. The deep fryer manual does not provide an option of cooking without the basket. Any tips?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Consumer-grade countertop fryer?  If so, then it is likely that the temp isn't even close to what is advertized and the oil isn't really at ideal frying temp.

Overloading the basket will drop the temps too, and result in whicked sticking.  Even if the temp was close at the beginning, recovery to a decent frying temp is tough if basket is loaded.

For battered fish, most fish-and-chippies wave the fish partway in the oil before letting go.  Then they won't stick.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Use an external thermometer to check your oil temp. And only load your fryer half full. Any more causes the temp to drop to fast.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Correct BS every chippy in the UK does the dip and wave.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

fryer has to be constant temp  minimum of 360.. .Hold fish at end  and lower into fat(no basket) as it is submerging  if batter is correct it will seal. Buy yourself either a stainless steel skimmer or Chinese bamboo skimmer. and take out when golden brown. You can blanch all of the fish and then put back in when ordered. This is how batter fried  frozen IQF fish is done., It will never stick.to basket. In your batter try a spoonful of cornstarch mixed with flour as the minute it hits hot fat it will seal.

Batter  flour, egg, cornstarch, lemon juice, S&P, pinch sugar (helps browning quickly) and pinch garlic powder, baking powder., water or skim milk whichever you prefer.Drop yellow food color optional.. Whip into a batter when fish is dipped in it should adhere to  the filet.


----------

